# Getting Close, I Think?



## clingenpeel (Apr 1, 2013)

I purchased a bred doe at the Building Block Sale on May 25. All I know for sure is she is due in June. I checked on her at lunch today and she hadn't eaten all of her grain from the morning, which she had never not done to this point. She was laying down and didn't get up when I entered her pen, which again was unusual. She seemed just a little uneasy as I sat and petted her. Not uneasy towards me, just in general. 

I'm new to goats and this will be my first kidding. I'm nervously excited!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

and where are the pics?


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

Yes.....we need pooch and udder pics!! That's a must! LOL


----------



## Milk_Maid_5 (Feb 19, 2013)

I'm waiting on a doe to kid and watching other threads helps me keep my mind off how insensitive my doe is being to my nerves! I would love the distraction! Looking forward to seeing some pics.


----------



## clingenpeel (Apr 1, 2013)

This is from a week ago. I'll try to get a pic next time I go down to check on her.


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Oh, she's got to be ready soon! Is her udder tight?


----------



## sbaker (Nov 11, 2012)

If that's what she looked like a week ago, she's GOT to be ready to pop by now! Can't wait!!!


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

Yep! I would think ANY day now!!:boy::baby::baby:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Yes I agree, any day!


----------



## clingenpeel (Apr 1, 2013)

Here's a couple pics from tonight.


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

clingenpeel said:


> Here's a couple pics from tonight.


Udder doesn't look like it's real tight but that doesn't always mean they won't go!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

How are her ligamnets?


----------



## clingenpeel (Apr 1, 2013)

Lol I'm a rookie. I don't know nothin bout no tail ligaments.

Update: I've been to YouTube and educated myself on the art of checking tail ligaments to predict labor. I'm on my way to the barn.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

When udder gets shiney you will have kids very shortly.


----------



## clingenpeel (Apr 1, 2013)

Well I checked her tail ligaments and couldn't find them. That may just be my lack of experience though. 

I put her outside with a couple of her girlfriends tonight to browse. She acted pretty normal.

I guess I'll know when they're on the ground. It'll sure be a relief to know momma and kids are healthy.


----------



## clingenpeel (Apr 1, 2013)

Update: My son tells me he saw "white stuff" coming out of her backside and she was pushing. I go down to the barn and saw no white stuff or any unusual behavior. I came back to the house. A couple hours later I asked my son to describe exactly what he saw. He said she was standing up and there was a white stringy stuff hanging out her backside. I got excited and ran down to the barn to check again. Now I'm seeing a sticky clear amber stuff clinging to her backside with straw sticking to it.

Thoughts?


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Amber is the shortened word for "It's go time". And if your son saw her pushing, and you didn't, she's likely in first stage labor. They can have contractions on and off for hours. I would watch her veeeery closely


----------

